# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  والله بتبكـــــــــي....

## إن الله يراك

اخواني واخواتي اعضاء حصصنا الغالي هناك انشودة احبها جدا من شريط ليس الغريب للشيخ العفاسي ارجوا ان تدخلو وتستمعوا لها وترددوا معه الكلمات لكي تدخل قلوبكم البيضاء.....صدقوني إن لم تبكي عيناكم فستبكي قلوبكم
ادخلوا واستمعوا لها.....

http://ar.islamway.com/nasheed/1186








قصيدة ....ليس الغريب 
لزين العابدين علي بن الحسين ين علي بن أبي طالب



لَيْسَ الغَريبُ غَريبَ الشَّأمِ واليَمَنِ 
إِنَّ الغَريبَ غَريبُ اللَّحدِ والكَفَنِ

إِنَّ الغَريِبَ لَهُ حَقٌّ لِغُرْبَتـِهِ 
على الْمُقيمينَ في الأَوطــانِ والسَّكَنِ

سَفَري بَعيدٌ وَزادي لَنْ يُبَلِّغَنـي 
وَقُوَّتي ضَعُفَتْ والمـوتُ يَطلُبُنـي

وَلي بَقايــا ذُنوبٍ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُها 
الله يَعْلَمُهــا في السِّرِ والعَلَنِ

مـَا أَحْلَمَ اللهَ عَني حَيْثُ أَمْهَلَني 
وقَدْ تَمـادَيْتُ في ذَنْبي ويَسْتُرُنِي

تَمُرُّ سـاعـاتُ أَيّـَامي بِلا نَدَمٍ 
ولا بُكاءٍ وَلاخَـوْفٍ ولا حـَزَنِ

أَنَـا الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً 
عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي

يَـا زَلَّةً كُتِبَتْ في غَفْلَةٍ ذَهَبَتْ 
يَـا حَسْرَةً بَقِيَتْ في القَلبِ تُحْرِقُني

دَعْني أَنُوحُ عَلى نَفْسي وَأَنْدِبُـهـا 
وَأَقْطَعُ الدَّهْرَ بِالتَّذْكِيـرِ وَالحَزَنِ

كَأَنَّني بَينَ تلك الأَهلِ مُنطَرِحــَاً 
عَلى الفِراشِ وَأَيْديهِمْ تُقَلِّبُنــي

وَقد أَتَوْا بِطَبيبٍ كَـيْ يُعالِجَنـي 
وَلَمْ أَرَ الطِّبَّ هـذا اليـومَ يَنْفَعُني

واشَتد نَزْعِي وَصَار المَوتُ يَجْذِبُـها 
مِن كُلِّ عِرْقٍ بِلا رِفقٍ ولا هَوَنِ

واستَخْرَجَ الرُّوحَ مِني في تَغَرْغُرِها 
وصـَارَ رِيقي مَريراً حِينَ غَرْغَرَني

وَغَمَّضُوني وَراحَ الكُلُّ وانْصَرَفوا 
بَعْدَ الإِياسِ وَجَدُّوا في شِرَا الكَفَنِ

وَقـامَ مَنْ كانَ حِبَّ النّاسِ في عَجَلٍ 
نَحْوَ المُغَسِّلِ يَأْتينـي يُغَسِّلُنــي

وَقــالَ يـا قَوْمِ نَبْغِي غاسِلاً حَذِقاً 
حُراً أَرِيباً لَبِيبـاً عَارِفـاً فَطِنِ

فَجــاءَني رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ فَجَرَّدَني 
مِنَ الثِّيــابِ وَأَعْرَاني وأَفْرَدَني

وَأَوْدَعوني عَلى الأَلْواحِ مُنْطَرِحـاً 
وَصـَارَ فَوْقي خَرِيرُ الماءِ يَنْظِفُني

وَأَسْكَبَ الماءَ مِنْ فَوقي وَغَسَّلَني 
غُسْلاً ثَلاثاً وَنَادَى القَوْمَ بِالكَفَنِ

وَأَلْبَسُوني ثِيابـاً لا كِمامَ لهـا 
وَصارَ زَادي حَنُوطِي حيـنَ حَنَّطَني

وأَخْرَجوني مِنَ الدُّنيـا فَوا أَسَفاً 
عَلى رَحِيـلٍ بِلا زادٍ يُبَلِّغُنـي

وَحَمَّلوني على الأْكتـافِ أَربَعَةٌ 
مِنَ الرِّجـالِ وَخَلْفِي مَنْ يُشَيِّعُني

وَقَدَّموني إِلى المحرابِ وانصَرَفوا 
خَلْفَ الإِمـَامِ فَصَلَّى ثـمّ وَدَّعَني

صَلَّوْا عَلَيَّ صَلاةً لا رُكوعَ لهـا 
ولا سُجـودَ لَعَلَّ اللـهَ يَرْحَمُني

وَأَنْزَلوني إلـى قَبري على مَهَلٍ 
وَقَدَّمُوا واحِداً مِنهـم يُلَحِّدُنـي

وَكَشَّفَ الثّوْبَ عَن وَجْهي لِيَنْظُرَني 
وَأَسْكَبَ الدَّمْعَ مِنْ عَيْنيهِ أَغْرَقَني

فَقامَ مُحتَرِمــاً بِالعَزمِ مُشْتَمِلاً 
وَصَفَّفَ اللَّبِنَ مِنْ فَوْقِي وفـارَقَني

وقَالَ هُلُّوا عليه التُّرْبَ واغْتَنِموا 
حُسْنَ الثَّوابِ مِنَ الرَّحمنِ ذِي المِنَنِ

في ظُلْمَةِ القبرِ لا أُمٌّ هنــاك ولا 
أَبٌ شَفـيقٌ ولا أَخٌ يُؤَنِّسُنــي

فَرِيدٌ .. وَحِيدُ القبرِ، يــا أَسَفـاً 
عَلى الفِراقِ بِلا عَمَلٍ يُزَوِّدُنـي

وَهالَني صُورَةً في العينِ إِذْ نَظَرَتْ 
مِنْ هَوْلِ مَطْلَعِ ما قَدْ كان أَدهَشَني

مِنْ مُنكَرٍ ونكيرٍ مـا أَقولُ لهم
قَدْ هــَالَني أَمْرُهُمْ جِداً فَأَفْزَعَني

وَأَقْعَدوني وَجَدُّوا في سُؤالِهـِمُ 
مَـالِي سِوَاكَ إِلهـي مَنْ يُخَلِّصُنِي

فَامْنُنْ عَلَيَّ بِعَفْوٍ مِنك يــا أَمَلي 
فَإِنَّني مُوثَقٌ بِالذَّنْبِ مُرْتَهــَنِ

تَقاسمَ الأهْلُ مالي بعدما انْصَرَفُوا 
وَصَارَ وِزْرِي عَلى ظَهْرِي فَأَثْقَلَني

واستَبْدَلَتْ زَوجَتي بَعْلاً لهـا بَدَلي 
وَحَكَّمَتْهُ فِي الأَمْوَالِ والسَّكَـنِ

وَصَيَّرَتْ وَلَدي عَبْداً لِيَخْدُمَهــا 
وَصَارَ مَـالي لهم حـِلاً بِلا ثَمَنِ

فَلا تَغُرَّنَّكَ الدُّنْيــا وَزِينَتُها 
وانْظُرْ إلى فِعْلِهــا في الأَهْلِ والوَطَنِ

وانْظُرْ إِلى مَنْ حَوَى الدُّنْيا بِأَجْمَعِها 
هَلْ رَاحَ مِنْها بِغَيْرِ الحَنْطِ والكَفَنِ

خُذِ القَنـَاعَةَ مِنْ دُنْيَاك وارْضَ بِها 
لَوْ لم يَكُنْ لَكَ إِلا رَاحَةُ البَدَنِ

يَـا زَارِعَ الخَيْرِ تحصُدْ بَعْدَهُ ثَمَراً 
يَا زَارِعَ الشَّرِّ مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَى الوَهَنِ

يـَا نَفْسُ كُفِّي عَنِ العِصْيانِ واكْتَسِبِي 
فِعْلاً جميلاً لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَرحَمُني

يَا نَفْسُ وَيْحَكِ تُوبي واعمَلِي حَسَناً 
عَسى تُجازَيْنَ بَعْدَ الموتِ بِالحَسَنِ

ثمَّ الصلاةُ على الْمُختـارِ سَيِّدِنـا 
مَا وَضّـأ البَرْقَ في شَّامٍ وفي يَمَنِ

والحمدُ لله مُمْسِينَـا وَمُصْبِحِنَا 
بِالخَيْرِ والعَفْوْ والإِحْســانِ وَالمِنَنِ

----------


## shams spring

يـَا نَفْسُ كُفِّي عَنِ العِصْيانِ واكْتَسِبِي 
فِعْلاً جميلاً لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَرحَمُني

يَا نَفْسُ وَيْحَكِ تُوبي واعمَلِي حَسَناً 
عَسى تُجازَيْنَ بَعْدَ الموتِ بِالحَسَنِ


رااااائعة وجد كلمات تدخل الصميم 
يسلمووووو

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يـَا نَفْسُ كُفِّي عَنِ العِصْيانِ واكْتَسِبِي 
> فِعْلاً جميلاً لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَرحَمُني
> 
> يَا نَفْسُ وَيْحَكِ تُوبي واعمَلِي حَسَناً 
> عَسى تُجازَيْنَ بَعْدَ الموتِ بِالحَسَنِ
> 
> 
> رااااائعة وجد كلمات تدخل الصميم 
> يسلمووووو


تسلمي حبيبتي  :Icon32:

----------


## (dodo)

كتير حلوة وبتحزن 
يسلمو

----------


## إن الله يراك

> كتير حلوة وبتحزن 
> يسلمو


انتي احلى يا غااااااااالية  :Bl (16):

----------


## إن الله يراك

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## انور ابو البصل

*أضاء الله طريقك*
* وفرج ضيقك
 وأنار قلبك
 ويسر دربك
 ووهبك من عرشه عزة
 ومن خزائنه رزقا
 ومن نبيه شفاعة
 ومن جناته فسحه ومقام
 ومن قلبي معزه وتقدير*
*انور صالح ابو البصل*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *أضاء الله طريقك*
> *وفرج ضيقك
> وأنار قلبك
> ويسر دربك
> ووهبك من عرشه عزة
> ومن خزائنه رزقا
> ومن نبيه شفاعة
> ومن جناته فسحه ومقام
> ومن قلبي معزه وتقدير*
> *انور صالح ابو البصل*



أخــــــــــــي الفاضـــــــــــل

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------

